# Lick Of The Week Series [Shred Licks]



## CooleyJr (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of you may have already seen the Lick Of The Week videos I have on Youtube, but for those that haven't.. I just uploaded my 3rd Lick Of The Week. Each video has a link to the tabs in the descriptions so you can learn them, but I'll link them beneath each video. 

Week 1 - Single String 5s [Pure Alternate Picking]


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164294/Single String 5s.txt

Week 2 - 5 String Augmented Tap/Slide Sweeps


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164294/5 String Augmented Tap Slide Sweeps.txt

Week 3 - Ab Natural Minor In Groups Of 6 [New and in HD]


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164294/Ab Natural Minor 6s.txt


I plan on uploading a new lick each week, either on Sunday or Monday. Various techniques and picking methods. I'll try my best to provide tabs and an explanation theory wise.
If anyone has a request for a type of lick they'd like me to upload, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 28, 2011)

I found out about these from Tre Watson linking them on his facebook, I've enjoyed what I've seen so far and I have subscribed.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome man! Glad you like em!  Yeah Tre posted the newest one pretty much right after I uploaded it. He likes to spam me..


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 28, 2011)

While I'm not nearly near Cooley speed, I'm gonna start using a couple of these licks as fingering and picking exercises. Thanks for uploading them!


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 28, 2011)

No problem man.  That's what they're there for!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the exercises, can never have too many floating around.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 1, 2011)

In the process of notating a new lick I just wrote for the next Lick Of The Week. You guys should really like it.  Especially if you like exotic sounding stuff.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 1, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> In the process of notating a new lick I just wrote for the next Lick Of The Week. You guys should really like it.  Especially if you like exotic sounding stuff.



You mean no videos covering how to achieve David Shankle's tone or how to play some of the scales/sections in his Insanely Amazing Demonic Guitar Solo?!1... dammit!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 1, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> You mean no videos covering how to achieve David Shankle's tone or how to play some of the scales/sections in his Insanely Amazing Demonic Guitar Solo?!1... dammit!



Listen man.. If you REALLY WANT ME TO.. I might actually do that.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 1, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Listen man.. If you REALLY WANT ME TO.. I might actually do that.



I keed, I keed. I never want to learn how to play like that douchenozzle.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 1, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I keed, I keed. I never want to learn how to play like that douchenozzle.



Good. I wouldn't want to teach someone how to get worse at guitar.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish I could edit the OP. Either way, here's the newest Lick Of The Week!


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164294/F# Harmonic Minor.txt


----------



## Korpau (Mar 7, 2011)

The first one is from Rustys Art of picking, right? 
I know that i got that or atleast something very similar from that.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 7, 2011)

Korpau said:


> The first one is from Rustys Art of picking, right?
> I know that i got that or atleast something very similar from that.



Yeah man. I figured I'd use it since it's an amazing alternate picking exercise.


----------



## Korpau (Mar 7, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Yeah man. I figured I'd use it since it's an amazing alternate picking exercise.


ANYTHING from Art of picking is amazing alternate picking exercise 
Btw, i subscribed to your channel.
If you keep stuff like this coming i'm sure i'll enjoy it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 7, 2011)

Korpau said:


> ANYTHING from Art of picking is amazing alternate picking exercise
> Btw, i subscribed to your channel.
> If you keep stuff like this coming i'm sure i'll enjoy it.



Same here man, I've enjoyed every video so far and have learned something from each one so that equals a win in my book.


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the tips, keep it up!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 7, 2011)

You guys are awesome.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the videos! I definitely can't play these pieces at full speed, but they are excellent exercises  I'll be working on these for sure!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome man! Also.. Video responses are welcome! I wanna see videos of people playing these licks


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry about the delay guys. I've been feeling like shit all week, but here's week 5! And a 3/4 



@my face in the preview thumb. 
Changed it. Hopefully it updates soon.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope I am seeing the one before the change 

Haven't had a chance to work on these yet but I am compiling them. Trying to build the song I have on the go into muscle memory...


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Hope I am seeing the one before the change
> 
> Haven't had a chance to work on these yet but I am compiling them. Trying to build the song I have on the go into muscle memory...



The thumb before the change.. was a really high exposure pic of me looking like I just got through an OZ of kush and couldn't open my eyes.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 19, 2011)

Subbed dude. these have helped me a ton.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm glad man!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 22, 2011)

so umm. How had I missed these?


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 22, 2011)

You were too busy with your amazing guitar build!


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Mar 29, 2011)

Week 4's lick sped up reminds me a lot of Necrophagist. Anyway, loving all of these, really inspiring me to do the best I can. Keep them up dude


----------

